# Ticket for tinted windows



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2018)

So my windows have been tinted since 2009. I am headed home the other day and GSP was sitting at the church. He pulled out behind me, pulled me over and walked up with his tint meter and checked my window. He said 15% and I'll be right back. I have been pulled over numerous times since 2009 and through several license checks and not once has this ever been an issue, even some of those being the GSP. Is there any way to get out of this?


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Sep 18, 2018)

Other than removing the film or replacing the glass, there is no "sure way" to beat the ticket.  But most judges have little tolerance for peace officers stuffing their docket with tickets.  Show up in court. 

Bring photos of your vehicle with lots of good angles showing that the windshield glass is NOT tinted, the driver's window and passenger front window actually allow visibility from the outside (take pictures on a sunny day making sure sunlight through the windshield, with the driver's window in shade, makes someone sitting in the driver's seat very visible through the closed driver's window).  Also bring your auto title and be sure to assert clearly that the windows have not been modified since 2009.

Unless you have a long record of tickets, most judges will just dismiss the ticket.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 18, 2018)

Last time I got a window tint citation was in 2007. The fine was $15....it's not a moving violation so it doesn't go on your record. Call and find out what the fine is. If it's cheap...I'd pay it and keep riding. 

My side windows are 16% to match the factory privacy glass, then a layer of 20% over the back glass.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2018)

Ticket is $86, I am meeting with solicitor this Thursday to try and get reduced or thrown out. This GSP looked to barely be 21 years old, saving the world one tinted window at a time. My pistol was sitting on the transmission hump in my Silverado and as far as I know he never even seen it or noticed it. Guess his vision was impaired because of the window tint after I rolled down the window.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 18, 2018)

"By state law, unless you've applied for a medical exemption, you cannot tint your car's front windshield at all, and you cannot reduce light transmission through your rear windshield and windows to less than 32%. You also can't increase light reflectance to more than 20% for the rear windshield and windows. If an officer pulls you over for violating these provisions, you'll earn a misdemeanor. "


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 18, 2018)

I was told it’s a training exercise for new troopers/popo to become more observant. I got pulled over last year in Brunswick for the same thing. Cop looked 18 and about as green as they come. The previous owner had tinted the windows and I hadn’t never once thought about it in the 9 years I owned it.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> "By state law, unless you've applied for a medical exemption, you cannot tint your car's front windshield at all, and you cannot reduce light transmission through your rear windshield and windows to less than 32%. You also can't increase light reflectance to more than 20% for the rear windshield and windows. If an officer pulls you over for violating these provisions, you'll earn a misdemeanor. "



You can also have a darker tint as a private investigator.   A couple years ago Georgia had no tint law, but now it is 32 percent which is not too dark at all.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 18, 2018)

You can thank the new cell phone law.  Popo can't tell if you're using your phone if he can't see in your windows.  Expect more tickets for dark glass.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You can thank the new cell phone law.  Popo can't tell if you're using your phone if he can't see in your windows.  Expect more tickets for dark glass.


LMBO Jeff Blair got caught also but he got a warning! Still think he offered em a fishing trip lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2018)

Every LE car in this county has blacked out tint . .


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Every LE car in this county has blacked out tint . .


They be exempt. Can't let the peoples see them.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Every LE car in this county has blacked out tint . .



One of the first things our current sheriff did when he took office was to strip the tint off all the county vehicles.  

I asked a deputy once why they were allowed to have dark tinted windows when John Q. Public is prohibited.  He said, "it's for officer safety."  So I asked him if it's a "safety feature", why was it against the law for me to have it..... crickets.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2018)

All John Q.Public has to do is roll down there windows, kinda simple ain't it??


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All John Q.Public has to do is roll down there windows, kinda simple ain't it??


Well I rolled down window and there was an officer standing outside it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2018)

wonder if it is legal to put those pull down blinds on the front windows like you see on rear windows to shade babies.   I see where chinamart and others sell them.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 18, 2018)

So if it isn't a moving violation, can he pull you over just on suspicion? Or did he stop you for something else?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 18, 2018)

watermedic said:


> So if it isn't a moving violation, can he pull you over just on suspicion? Or did he stop you for something else?


Yes...since it is considered an equipment violation while operating on a public road. Automatic probable cause. When I got my tint ticket, I was stopped at a traffic light. LEO approached the same intersection from my right. As he came to a stop, he said he could not see into or through my vehicle. I turned right and had to pass right by him...he made a U turn and pulled me over.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 18, 2018)

It started that only limos had tinted windows. Then the thugs trying to look wealthy started tinting theirs and it spread from there. Then of course the laws were passed to give the LEOs a weapon against the thugs. Or whoever they could extract money from.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 18, 2018)

Got a tint ticket by gsp on black Friday a few year ago. He made it very clear he was irritated that he had to work that day. Was going to go to court but it was a pretty day so I went to work instead and saved money by not missing work even though it was 100 bucks. I'll remove my tint when all law cars have theres removed. I respect law enforcement but window tint law is ridiculous along with the new phone law. That's 2 things law enforcement agencies should set the example on if they are going to enforce it. Lost track of how many I've seen with phone in there ear.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2018)

Dang, these LEO's should come to the Augusta area because 20  percent of the vehicles on the street have windows that are so dark, you can't see anything inside !!!!!!  I see it most every day this way too and LEO's pay NO attention to them either. 

OH, I forgot to mention that about half of these vehicles also have stereo boxes and BOOMERS that can be heard from 1/2 mile away too as they shake the ground around them.  I've seen them stopped at a redlight and the entire ground seems to be shaking and the LEO that it sitting at the light just ignored them. Again, LEO's ride right on by like they are on the way to breakfast, lunch and supper !!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 19, 2018)

Just like the new cell phone law, this window tint law is only used to walk up to your car and “scratch & sniff”.  He just wanted to see what else he could get you on.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 19, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You can thank the new cell phone law.  Popo can't tell if you're using your phone if he can't see in your windows.  Expect more tickets for dark glass.



Same thing happened when they passed the law where the cops could pull you over for a seat belt violation, there was a big push on dark tint stops.  It would cut into their potential revenue stream.


----------



## specialk (Sep 19, 2018)

I roll down all 4 windows in my truck when pulled over....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2018)

I would guess one could just obey the law and not have anything to worry about then huh ?


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 19, 2018)

They have tinted windows in case they want to drive naked and get nominated for the court.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 19, 2018)

I can tell you the AC in my truck feels 5X better vs almost any other vehicle I've been in that didn't have tinted windows. Air comes out of my vents at a crispy 39°F. Air comes out of the vents in my dad's truck at 39°F...yet the inside of my truck feels way colder, plus I only have to run my fan motor on 1/2 speed. Rarely ever need to run it on high.


----------



## TimBray (Sep 19, 2018)

The tint law actually changed in Georgia back around 1990. I had tinted my then-new '88 4Runner windows with limo tint and had to have the front ones redone (on my own accord- I wasn't stopped).
I was actually talking to a LEO the other day and the subject of tinted windows came up. He said roll your windows down when you stop (front 2 in truck/van/SUV- all 4 in car). If you are being stopped for tint, when the officer asks you to roll the window back up simply tell him/her they are broken and won't come back up. He can't reach in and try it for himself, according to the officer I was talking to. 
I am legal on my vehicles anyway but even if I wasn't I don't think I would try this approach. Too old for a blackstick beatdown. 

Cannot vouch for this info but if I can remember I will ask my SIL about it. If it's not true he'll get a good laugh out of it.

And stranger still is it only applies to truck/van/SUV front doors. Cars are all windows, IIRC. How crazy is that?


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 19, 2018)

Mine are dark and I can definitely tell a difference in my truck and my fiances untinted SUV. Every vehicle I've owned has had tinted windows. The tickets aren't to bad.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 20, 2018)

j_seph said:


> Ticket is $86, I am meeting with solicitor this Thursday to try and get reduced or thrown out. This GSP looked to barely be 21 years old, saving the world one tinted window at a time. My pistol was sitting on the transmission hump in my Silverado and as far as I know he never even seen it or noticed it. Guess his vision was impaired because of the window tint after I rolled down the window.


If you know your tint is illegal and it’s not reduced or thrown out when you meet, I’d go ahead and pay the $86 and be done with it. You could win in court and you could lose.


----------



## washeduppickle (Sep 20, 2018)

It's an epidemic with GSP right now. They can't keep good help and the help they get is so went behind the ears, they still got a pacifier in their back pocket. 

Went to court against GSP not too long ago. Pulled me over for going to slow. He missed the fact that we were in a construction zone and the posted speed limit was 45. Took dated pictures and video and the ticket was thrown out. DA said she was sick to death of these new hot headed GSP officers that didn't know what they were doing. Her words, not mine.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 20, 2018)

Was stopped for tinted windows that were not tinted. Young cop said he would have to write me a ticket for 13% tint!!! With a straight face and a quick reply "Your meter is broken! " I think i offended him.  He went on to tell me it's less than a week old and in working order. Me: Sorry, but it's broke!  Supervisor came by and and saw that the windows were not near as dark as his 15% windows. I was let go but not after we figured it out. Car came from the factory with double pane windows (double thick) and had a membrane in between them that helped cool the car.  Car had a SLIGHT tint due to the thickness and membrane.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Factory tinted by Hino motors, but they are dark so I will probably get harassed in the future.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 20, 2018)

Every vehicle I have ever owned has had windows tinted including windshield. Gotten tickets in every sports car and lifted truck I’ve had it done on. Basically anything with mods, even aftermarket wheels and tires and they start to look. 
 Never gotten a ticket in any of the stock vehicles or my 15 passenger van.


----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2018)

Bought a new truck last year.

Black exterior & interior.   

The sun bakes the vehicle....especially when in the work parking lot.  

Not tinting all the windows wasn't even an option, in my opinion.  

I went to local shop to have it done....guy has been in business for 30+ years and knows his stuff.   Had my last truck done there in 2007 and drove it 11 years.  He tinted the windows (including the windshield) the first week I had the truck.  Tint looked as good on the day I sold the vehicle as it did on installation.  

Anyway....he told me that the tint level I was using in 2007 & 2018 wasn't legal and warned me that I may be ticketed.   It's a risk worth taking for me.   The tint kills the glare off the hood and makes night driving more pleasant, too.  Oncoming headlights don't leave my vision seeing spots.  It's unreal how many people have their headlights out of adjustment and directing light too high.


If I get pulled over....I get pulled over.    Big deal.    I have nothing to hide.

It hasn't happened yet.

I fully understand that dark tinted windows can be a concern in a traffic stop.  LEO has to approach  a vehicle they can't see into.  If I get pulled for any reason....I'll have all my windows rolled down well before LEO ever steps out of his vehicle.

Nothing to hide here and I understand they have a job to do.  Nor will I get bent out of shape if I am pulled over for it.

It's no different than being in a group of cars that is speeding yet you are the only one pulled over.  You were speeding....nothing much to argue about.  

I personally feel I'm a safer driver with tinted windows due to glare reduction at night & day.  Mine aren't so dark that they obscure anything for night driving.


----------

